# Someone school me on Galveston



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm headed down to Galveston for a bachelor party next weekend. I'm trying to decide if It's worth dragging that skiff down there with me and trying to do some fishing on Sunday before heading home. Weather looks like it might be a blow out but you never know when to trust the weather man.


----------

